
The latest Kinect for Windows SDK is here - ot
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/kinectforwindows/archive/2013/03/18/the-latest-kinect-for-windows-sdk-is-here.aspx
======
ripberge
This is a really incredible product. I don't have a kinect, but I have looked
at a lot of the API code examples. The API is really powerful and capable of
doing a lot of heavy lifting for application developers.

